# Fridge



## Ena (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi I'm getting all my problems sorted with my (new to me)laika ecovip 2004 . The fridge ( automatic ) seems to work great on electric but is not staying lit on the gas. It switches over but then Flashes red after approx 30 seconds and keeps doing so even when I reset it I've asked a repair guy and he says that there is a board at the rear that possibly needs replacing. He quoted me €400 if this is the case and may possibly need a thermo coupling at an added cost. Has anyone any ideas if I'm being ripped off


----------



## biggles777 (Jan 18, 2006)

On my EcoVip 200i which i have since sold you could get to the back of the fridge via a panel in the shower , i had this problem put the vacuum cleaner hose in sucked all the dust etc out , ran fridge on mains for 24 hours then tried the gas and it worked OK from there on in .


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

questions from me.
where in the UK are you,as we might want to suggest an alternative fitter.
have you checked that the gas fridge isolating tap is turned on/off.
the battery is fully charged.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

What make / model is your fridge ?
If Electrolux [Dometic], I sugest you contact your nearest [possibly] mobile engineer . . the problem could well be the thermocouple or fridge gas valve - either way for less than £80odd he/she will examine & test it & tell you exactly what the problem is - without the need to throw away 400odd euro [which is a rip-off]


----------

